# Constructing a question in Tagalog



## Change1031

Right now, I am trying to understand how to construct a sentence with interrogative words. From what I can tell, I would assume that you would need to switch the first verb and pronoun after adding the interrogative word. Can you tell me if what I am understanding is correct?

I'm going to work backward.

Answer: Bumili ako ng maliit na aso.
Question: Ano ka bumili?

Also, because there is actor- and object-focus for sentence, I would assumed that it goes for questions, as well. If asked:

Question: Ano ka bumili?
Answer: Bumili ako ng maliit na aso. (actor)

Question: Ano ang binili mo?
Answer: Binili ko ang maliit na aso. (object)

So another with a slightly complex question and answer:

Question: Alin ka gusto na bumili ng aso?
Answer: Gusto ako na bumili ng maliit na aso niyan.

Question: Alin ang gusto mo na bilihin ang aso?
Answer: Gusto ko na bilihin ang maliit na aso iyan.

Just when I thought I understand the basic of sentence building and then BAM, interrogative.....


----------



## DotterKat

1)Question: Ano ka bumili? Ano ang binili mo?
Answer: Bumili ako ng maliit na aso. (actor)
The correct construction for an actor focus question here would be Bumili ka ng ano?

2)Question: Ano ang binili mo?
Answer: Binili ko ang maliit na aso. (object)

So another with a slightly complex question and answer:

Question: Alin ka gusto na bumili ng aso? Aling aso ang gusto mong bilhin?
Answer: Gusto ako na bumili ng maliit na aso niyan. Gusto kong bumili ng maliit na aso OR  Gusto kong bilhin 'yang maliit na aso OR Gusto kong bilhin ang maliit na asong iyan.

Question: Alin ang gusto mo na bilihin ang aso? Aling aso ang gusto mong bilhin?
Answer: Gusto ko na bilihin ang maliit na aso iyan. Gusto ko na bilhin ang maliit na aso na iyan. OR Gusto kong bilhin 'yang maliit na aso.


----------



## Change1031

DotterKat said:


> 1)Question: Ano ka bumili? Ano ang binili mo?
> Answer: Bumili ako ng maliit na aso. (actor)
> The correct construction for an actor focus question here would be Bumili ka ng ano?
> 
> 2)Question: Ano ang binili mo?
> Answer: Binili ko ang maliit na aso. (object)
> 
> So another with a slightly complex question and answer:
> 
> Question: Alin ka gusto na bumili ng aso? Aling aso ang gusto mong bilhin?
> Answer: Gusto ako na bumili ng maliit na aso niyan. Gusto kong bumili ng maliit na aso OR  Gusto kong bilhin 'yang maliit na aso OR Gusto kong bilhin ang maliit na asong iyan.
> 
> Question: Alin ang gusto mo na bilihin ang aso? Aling aso ang gusto mong bilhin?
> Answer: Gusto ko na bilihin ang maliit na aso iyan. Gusto ko na bilhin ang maliit na aso na iyan. OR Gusto kong bilhin 'yang maliit na aso.




Man, if this were a quiz, I would have failed it so badly. That's like what, 3/8, 37%..... I like how DotterKat just totally crushed my hope, right there.


----------



## Change1031

DotterKat said:


> 1)Question: Ano ka bumili? Ano ang binili mo?
> Answer: Bumili ako ng maliit na aso. (actor)
> The correct construction for an actor focus question here would be Bumili ka ng ano?
> 
> 2)Question: Ano ang binili mo?
> Answer: Binili ko ang maliit na aso. (object)
> 
> So another with a slightly complex question and answer:
> 
> Question: Alin ka gusto na bumili ng aso? Aling aso ang gusto mong bilhin?
> Answer: Gusto ako na bumili ng maliit na aso niyan. Gusto kong bumili ng maliit na aso OR  Gusto kong bilhin 'yang maliit na aso OR Gusto kong bilhin ang maliit na asong iyan.
> 
> Question: Alin ang gusto mo na bilihin ang aso? Aling aso ang gusto mong bilhin?
> Answer: Gusto ko na bilihin ang maliit na aso iyan. Gusto ko na bilhin ang maliit na aso na iyan. OR Gusto kong bilhin 'yang maliit na aso.




As a follow-up,
how is gusto kong bilhin ang maliit na asong iyan an actor-focus sentence? Also, what is the difference between gusto kong bilhin ang maliit na asong iyan and gusto ko na bilhin ang na aso na iyan, beside the different in ligature?


----------



## DotterKat

Change1031 said:


> As a follow-up,
> how is Gusto kong bilhin ang maliit na asong iyan an actor-focus sentence?


It is not. It is an object-focus sentence.
Gusto is a pseudo-verb that does not need to indicate any particular focus.
An actor-focus sentence would be _Gusto kong bumili ng maliit na aso_.



Change1031 said:


> Also, what is the difference between 1) Gusto kong bilhin ang maliit na asong iyan and 2) Gusto ko na bilhin ang maliit na aso na iyan, beside the different in ligature?


Both are grammatically correct and there is no semantic difference. However, #1 sounds more colloquial. Even more colloquial would be Gusto kong bilhin 'yang maliit na aso.


----------



## Change1031

DotterKat said:


> It is not. It is an object-focus sentence.
> Gusto is a pseudo-verb that does not need to indicate any particular focus.
> An actor-focus sentence would be _Gusto kong bumili ng maliit na aso_.
> 
> 
> Both are grammatically correct and there is no semantic difference. However, #1 sounds more colloquial. Even more colloquial would be Gusto kong bilhin 'yang maliit na aso.




Thanks for the help, also for replying on my other posts as well. I guess I have to pay special attention to "gusto" then.


----------



## Change1031

Alright, here is my attempt to construct another sentence. Here is my thought process:

You like flower = Gusto mo ang bulaklak.

Therefore:

What (kind of) flower do you like? = Ano mo gusto ang bulaklak?


----------



## DotterKat

Change1031 said:


> ...What (kind of) flower do you like? = Ano mo gusto ang bulaklak?



Anong bulaklak ang gusto mo? _What flower do you like?_
Anong klaseng bulaklak ang gusto mo? _What kind of flower do you like?_


----------

